# LGB White Pass Diesel - won't move forward



## jparmbrust

I'm having an issue with my 2055 White Pass engine. It won't move forward some times. It will drive in reverse without issue. When try to make the engine go forward, the lights come on, but the train moves intermittently. I have another engine 2020 that works fine. I'm thinking that it might be the transformer or the engine itself. 

I cleaned the track with sandpaper. The Engine worked great last year. I also replaced the wheels, gears and electrical contacts, brushings, etc when Ibought it in 2009.

Any ideas or suggestions would be great.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Big Ed

jparmbrust said:


> I'm having an issue with my 2055 White Pass engine. It won't move forward some times. It will drive in reverse without issue. When try to make the engine go forward, the lights come on, but the train moves intermittently. I have another engine 2020 that works fine. I'm thinking that it might be the transformer or the engine itself.
> 
> I cleaned the track with sandpaper. The Engine worked great last year. I also replaced the wheels, gears and electrical contacts, brushings, etc when Ibought it in 2009.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions would be great.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


If the other engine works fine why would you think the transformer is the problem? I would go with something wrong the engine.
Sandpaper on the rails! That is a no no for O gauge, is it alright for G?

Take her apart again maybe a wire came loose. 
I never worked on G are they like Lionel? As far as brushes, e units etc?

Since no one answered I figured I would throw my 2 cents at you.

Servo guy...T man? Ever work on G? Anyone?


----------



## jparmbrust

Not sure if the transformer has enough power, but it has been working for years with this set up. I guess that rules out the transformer. I'll have to take it apart tonight and see what's going on inside. Yes, its a G-Scale. Never worked on a lionel, so I can't say if they are same. 

Thanks for the reply.

Jim


----------



## Big Ed

jparmbrust said:


> Not sure if the transformer has enough power, but it has been working for years with this set up. I guess that rules out the transformer. I'll have to take it apart tonight and see what's going on inside. Yes, its a G-Scale. Never worked on a lionel, so I can't say if they are same.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Jim


I am surprised no one else said anything.

We do have some G members.


----------



## Railroadinovations

Sorry to hear about your problem;
If you have taken the locomotive apart before, make sure that it was reassembled exactly as you took it apart. I know I have put locomotives back together and found that they would not run or run as well because when I reassembled it, I did'nt have all the parts in there places properly (axles sitting all the way down in the slots or if bushings or bearings are square with a hole for the axles to go through, check to see if they are flat and all the way in there slots as they should be, same with the motor and gears, also check your electrical contacts to make sure they are in as they should be and not bent, broken or binding). 
All these problems can cause binding when you retighten screws. If the locomotive ran fine before then that is the only thing it can be unless something broke (like an axle insulater) on reassembly, but I think you would know because you would have guage and wheel problems. Make sure when you put it together that the bottom plate snaps in place without any force. If it does'nt, something is'nt put in right and it will probably bind. 
Also make sure your wires are not being pinched between parts when you put it back together, and that they are not up against moving parts like gears, drive shafts, wheels, axles, other bare wires or the motors shaft. It really sounds like it is binding. 
If the locomotive runs good in one direction you could also have a wire hooked up wrong but not likely, although it could also be a wire touching where it should not be. If the light comes on steady in the problem direction that usually is a sign of binding. The only other thing depending on the age of the locomotive that it could be is a circuit board issue but once again, it's unlikely because LGB boards are the best unless it was shorted somehow. 
If you can disconnect the motors blocks and wheels, run them each by themselves seperatly in both directions and if they will run individually ok then check your wires. If one fails to run properly then you know which one to fix. Then check that one first for binding as I explained up above. 
If everything is in correctly then you may have a bad motor but once again, unlikely. Also check your wires. I wish you the best of luck as I know how this kind of problem can drive you crazy but I think you will find it will be a fairly simple fix on a diesel. If it were were steam it could be a lot more complicated. 
Let us know what you find, that is if it is'nt already fixed. Good luck!  Ken ISKoT

PS Don't use sandpaper to clean track or wheels as it leaves to much ground off metal which can get actually dirty your wheels up worse and can cause electrical issues. Use the good green kitchen scrubber pads, they won't hurt your equipment, they clean and buff perfectly, they last a long time and they don't leave residue (like alcohol and cleaning chemicals). But get the rough and tough ones that are the best as there are several grades. They may be a bit more expensive but they will last you and work better. You won't believe how well they clean. 
Also turn the locomotive up side down (once every 20 hours of operation or when it starts running bad) and connect wire clips to the slide shoes from the transformer, then turn it on medium power and gently touch the scrubber pad to each of the wheel surfaces until it cleans them perfectly! Of course this is all after you fix your problems.
Also don't forget to put a DAB of LGB PLASTC COMPATABLE grease (check with a hobby supplier for proper lubricants) on your gears every 30 hours of operation and a drop of oil on each spot where the axles touch the bearings and bushings. Don't over oil or grease as to much is worse than no lubrication. Check to see if it is wet when you want to lube it again. If it's wet, you don't need more beacause it will make a mess by running into and on everything icluding the track, wheels etc. and this will cause all kinds of electrical contact problems.


----------



## Dan Pierce

DO NOT over lube the LGB engine. Somehow the grease gets in the motor and other than wear, this is the most common motor failure. Commutator heats up the grease and the carbon shorts out the motor. Now realistic smoke occurs and a new motor is needed (prices from $60 and up n USA).


----------

